# ?

## pav.a

,  :     ,  ,         , . .  .          ,     ...        - ,       .    "  ",     .   -      ,      -      -  ""?       ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

,   "" .

----------


## pav.a

()    ?  :Lupa:

----------

excel,   ,    .    -    . ,  ,  . , , .

----------


## pav.a

staff@ooo-tds.ru  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Y.

.   :Wink:

----------


## pav.a

!           ?     ?    :yes:

----------


## pav.a

> 


 ,  !!!   :Wink:     ,     ,  ...   ,         ...

----------

> ,  ...


.    ,              .  ,   .... .   ,      ,  .      ....   ,    ,  ,   ..   "   ".  .

----------


## pav.a

> ,  ,   ..   "   ".  .


     ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Yoji

-, -      . ,     -   -  ,   .    ? ,   ???    ,           ???

----------


## pav.a

> ,           ???


   ,    .       ,     .       ,      ,      : , .   .

----------


## Yoji

" " ,      ,   ,  ,        ?

----------

,        " "           :Wink:

----------


## pav.a

!      ...

----------


## Bonna

,   "  - ".   :yes:

----------


## pav.a

,  .      "",     .

----------


## Y.

,   ,   .

----------


## pav.a

> ,   ,


      ()?  ,   .      


> -

----------


## Coreopsis

,   ,

----------

, ?  -  .      .     .  -   ,   - .

----------


## .

> " " ,      ,   ,  ,        ?


  -  .    .        -  ,       .

----------


## Yoji

,   10                 ?
 ,      .

----------


## .

*Yoji*,  3/4        :Wink:  ,

----------

,    .            ?  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

.    -      .

----------


## K@trin

,      - .      ,          --.    ,    ,             ,             .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

